# Stinchcombe Hill Golf Club, Gloucester



## 3PuttCharlie (Sep 5, 2013)

I just wanted to share a great experience I recently had

On Wednesday 4[SUP]th[/SUP] September I and three of my friends played in the Open Team Competiton at Stinchcombe Hill Golf Club in Dursely, Glos.

From the moment we booked our team place with the pro-shop we were in for a treat.

We were warmly welcomed when we arrived at the course, with the reception team making sure we knew exactly what was happening and where; and the starter made sure we all knew what we needed to know about the course.

The golf course itself was in excellent condition, and the fantastic weather made it even more perfect for mid-week, time off work, golf. 

The scenery is fantastic with some great hill top views overlooking Bristol, Glos & even far off into Wales, so even if you find your golf swing is not quite there, you canâ€™t fail to have an enjoyable time.

A couple of hours into our round, we were warmly greeted at the half way house by the fine ladies who were keen to know how we were doing and who provided us with some very nice and much needed refreshments

On returning to the club house, the atmosphere was very sociable and again people were very welcoming and friendly and it was an absolute joy to come and play.

The icing on cake was the voucher we all received to come back and play a second time for just Â£10 eachâ€¦an absolute bargain

Well done to all at Stinchcombe Hill Golf Club for putting on such a great day, we canâ€™t recommend it highly enough and we are all looking forward to coming back again next year.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 6, 2013)

I love Stinch, the 1/2 way house must be a new addition. I am playing there next month so will make use of that!!


----------



## 3PuttCharlie (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Roboburn

I think the halfway house was a temporary set up for the comp as it was a tent and a caravan(ette)

What a great course though, if it wasn't so far to go I would be happy to be a memebr there


----------



## timchump (Sep 6, 2013)

I really like Stinchcombe, a real a hidden gem, as you say some great views to.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice place to play when the weather is good. Just keep one eye on the Bristol Cannel.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for the write up, one my local courses that I'm yet to play.  Think it may move up the list a little.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 6, 2013)

sounds a well laid on day, stinch is a nice course and the views as stated are fab.


----------



## Robobum (Sep 6, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			Nice place to play when the weather is good. Just keep one eye on the Bristol Cannel.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you need to worry about a high tide up on Stinch!!!


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Sep 6, 2013)

As you have all said...cracking little course and very friendly. Always windy when I have been there.

First (and only) course I broke 70 on!


----------

